# High School female powerlifters make me cry



## automatondan (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey, a friend just forwarded this to me.... 

All these girls are power-houses and make me feel like a sissy, but scroll half-way down the page to Lauren Lent. She's in the 123 lb weight class and pulled a world record total of 965 lbs!!!!!! In High School.......... At 123 lbs................... wtf???? Talk about a serious BA!


----------



## automatondan (Mar 23, 2015)

All those kids are amazing......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2015)

They must do sets of 8


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 23, 2015)

Of few of them got dem crazy eyes!


----------



## automatondan (Mar 23, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Of few of them got dem crazy eyes!



Haha my wife and I were giggling at that second girl's face a few minutes ago....


----------



## automatondan (Mar 23, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> They must do sets of 8



haha flashback humor...


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 23, 2015)

automatonDan said:


> Haha my wife and I were giggling at that second girl's face a few minutes ago....



Dan, you giggle??


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 23, 2015)

Have to wonder if any of them are using gear, heard how it's prevalent in high school sports these days.....


----------



## event462 (Mar 23, 2015)

How is it even possible to lift as much as some of those kids did? I also wonder if some of them are using juice. Did they test them?


----------



## mickems (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm embarrassed, those are my numbers. lol.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 23, 2015)

I would be proud as hell if one of my girls wanted to lift in high school.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 23, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Dan, you giggle??



Yes, Jen, I giggle! Its not quite a laugh out loud, but its not nothing.... Its a giggle. Im not ashamed.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 23, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Have to wonder if any of them are using gear, heard how it's prevalent in high school sports these days.....





event462 said:


> How is it even possible to lift as much as some of those kids did? I also wonder if some of them are using juice. Did they test them?





mickems said:


> I'm embarrassed, those are my numbers. lol.



Idk if they do any testing or not.... I would assume they do seeing how they have national championships and what not... But, even if these girls are on gear (most likely anavar or something fairly mild), 965 lbs for a 123 lb high school girl is impressive by any standards.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 23, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I would be proud as hell if one of my girls wanted to lift in high school.



Until one of them got close to your numbers! hahahaha! They would have a good coach.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 23, 2015)

I really highly doubt that very many of these kids are on gear....

I'd bet my left nut that 95% of their coaches would know if they were, and that 95% of their coaches would sit them down if they knew what was going on.

I have 2 sons, and if I caught either one of them juicing in HS, I would beat the piss out of them myself, see if their gear was any good, and take it myself.


----------



## DF (Mar 23, 2015)

Very impressive especially the 123lb girl.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 23, 2015)

You guys would be very surprised what girls are taking these days.  Haha I was blown away recently and its real!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 23, 2015)

Seeker said:


> You guys would be very surprised what girls are taking these days.  Haha I was blown away recently and its real!



I don't disagree. I just don't think it's all that prevalent in HS powerlifting. I'd bet it doesn't come close to the amount of juice HS football players are taking.

I'm not pointing this at you at all Seek, but I think since most of us jewce, we think that there aren't people out there who can lift serious weight without cycling, and that is simply not true.

Also, it looks like a lot of them might be in single-ply PL gear, and there was talk of bench shirts in the article. I don't know if it's a raw comp or not. It's still a ot of weight either way.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 23, 2015)

Someone needs to give them pompoms and a cook book


----------



## Seeker (Mar 23, 2015)

Ŵ





DieYoungStrong said:


> I don't disagree. I just don't think it's all that prevalent in HS powerlifting. I'd bet it doesn't come close to the amount of juice HS football players are taking.
> 
> I'm not pointing this at you at all Seek, but I think since most of us jewce, we think that there aren't people out there who can lift serious weight without cycling, and that is simply not true.
> 
> Also, it looks like a lot of them might be in single-ply PL gear, and there was talk of bench shirts in the article. I don't know if it's a raw comp or not. It's still a ot of weight either way.



I wasn't specifically saying these H.S. girls but it's still possible. I guess it's just the timing of this post and the recent conversations I've had with some young ladies.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 24, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I really highly doubt that very many of these kids are on gear....
> 
> I'd bet my left nut that 95% of their coaches would know if they were, and that 95% of their coaches would sit them down if they knew what was going on.
> 
> I have 2 sons, and if I caught either one of them juicing in HS, I would beat the piss out of them myself, see if their gear was any good, and take it myself.



I agree, I doubt it as well... They just have some damn-fine PL programs nowadays...


----------



## automatondan (Mar 24, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I don't disagree. I just don't think it's all that prevalent in HS powerlifting. I'd bet it doesn't come close to the amount of juice HS football players are taking.
> 
> I'm not pointing this at you at all Seek, but I think since most of us jewce, we think that there aren't people out there who can lift serious weight without cycling, and that is simply not true.
> 
> Also, it looks like a lot of them might be in single-ply PL gear, and there was talk of bench shirts in the article. I don't know if it's a raw comp or not. It's still a ot of weight either way.



Actually, I think the article said that there was a rule against bench-shirts in Wisconsin (for HS), if I remember correctly...


----------



## automatondan (Mar 24, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Someone needs to give them pompoms and a cook book



Haha Yaya.... There is a HUGE problem with the younger generation of girls not knowing how to cook.... like at all.... Its becoming a lost art....


----------



## blackpantherusmc (Sep 24, 2015)

They are incredible!


----------



## GSgator (Sep 24, 2015)

Not saying you have to juice to lift big but good lord weighting in at 123 and pulling up 965 and on top of that being a high school girl that right there is either a freak of nature or a juiced out little girl who will have  her  L1 thru L5 and S1-S2 herniated by college.


----------



## schultz1 (Oct 27, 2015)

The 965 total at 123 is awesome. I have a 15yr old daughter prepping for her first meet now. I am not a fan of suits and wraps this young, especially for girls. Belts and knee sleeves are plenty, let all those support and stabilizer muscles work to get stronger. It will reap more benefits and reduce the chance of injury as they continue to get stronger. Jmo, it isnt worth anything. My daughter is a 103er and i think her total right now, raw is just shy of 400lbs. My hat is off to all of those young ladies.


----------



## fiinal (Nov 23, 2015)

automatonDan said:


> Hey, a friend just forwarded this to me....
> 
> All these girls are power-houses and make me feel like a sissy, but scroll half-way down the page to Lauren Lent. She's in the 123 lb weight class and pulled a world record total of 965 lbs!!!!!! In High School.......... At 123 lbs................... wtf???? Talk about a serious BA!



lol for a second I thought you were saying she pulled a WR Deadlift of 965 lbs and I was pretty much shitting myself


----------

